# What Other Talents Do You Have



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

If we are here, we apparently play golf. What else do you do for enjoyment?

I'm seriously into guitar, with 14 instruments about evenly split between electrics and acoustics. I'm a published songwriter with a cd in the works, due out in about 9 months.

I also am into photography, certainly not as seriously as guitar, but I'm studying to become better. With two grandchildren, I find myself looking at the world through a viewfinder a lot. I also live within minutes of the Florida Everglades, one of the most magnificent places in the world. Now that it's getting cooler, I'm looking forward to a couple trips out there to catch the wildlife.

Other than that. I am constantly listening to some sort of music. My wife says I can't stand silence...


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

I still like to fish once in awhile. Steelhead fishing in freshwater rivers. 6 lb test line, 10 1/2' light rods to try and land Steelheads up to 15 lbs.

I am also into Amateur Radio, but I am not on the air as much as I used to be. I still have my radios, I just do not turn them on as often.

I enjoy watching the local JR B Hockey Team. Some of the past players now play in the NHL. Joe Thornton is the biggest name in the NHL from a past team here.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I used to fish a ton when I was little.. I love to Sail and spend time cooking


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

I spend the majority of my week time at work, having a family business demands time as a sacrefice. This leaves me with little time to persue other hobbies.

I used to be into my car, spending time and money tweaking the engine until she scared the pants off me.










On the purchase of our first property (January this year), I had to sell her.

Still miss the adrenalin rush you could get from the loud pedal, but needs must.

I enjoy playing pool (not your 9 ball variety), spend some time in pubs playing for a couple of ££, getting hussled, and husseling back.

I play football (soccer), in a friendly 5 a side league, just to keep fit. Play a little badminton - not much in the last couple of years but all the same used to love the game. 

Not much on that list really, come New Years Eve, I may have to make a resolution to find a new hobby!


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Ah, I just sold mine this past August as well...


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

man that looks clean


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks. It is (was) a 1989. When I sold it, the car was all factory original minus the air filter and oil filter. Boy was that an absolute riot to drive in the summers. 

Yours looked very good (clean) as well.


----------



## Da Blade (Nov 11, 2006)

Now this baby has a loud pedal !!!


----------



## Da Blade (Nov 11, 2006)

Ooops....heres my baby....forgot to post the pic


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Yup, that looks like about 5 seconds (or 6?) of shear terror!


----------



## Da Blade (Nov 11, 2006)

Actually, the best was a 5.29 ..... It was not a fun ride ever, it was more violent than enjoyable


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm an avid scuba diver when I can afford the time and cost to get away from Colorado (my wife and I own property in the Bahamas, where we plan to start building our winter home in the next couple of years). I used to be a whitewater kayaker until moderate back problems forced me to find a more lumbar friendly pasttime. I'm also an avid computer golfer, I regularly play online with several guys from the US, Europe, and Australia.


----------



## Pro_Wanna_Be (Nov 25, 2006)

I like to Hunt and ride all terrain vechiles (ATV's). I also play tiger woods golf alot.


----------

